# Willing to adopt



## tboy1403 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi my name is Tony and i live in alabama and i am willing to adopt pigeons.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

tboy1403 said:


> Hi my name is Tony and i live in alabama and i am willing to adopt pigeons.


Tony, that is very kind of you. However, please understand, that we have had folks come here "willing to adopt" but with very BAD intentions. Even dog trainers have some here looking for pigeons. Needless to say, they didn't get very far. 
SO..........can you tell us about yourself? What type of loft, etc........
I personally have sent birds to a couple of people in the past year, only to find out that they (for whatever reason) changed their mind and just turned the birds loose. A few of them showed back up here at home and are still here, but most of them were never heard from again.
So, you can understand our concerns.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Tony, that is very kind of you. However, please understand, that we have had folks come here "willing to adopt" but with very BAD intentions. Even dog trainers have some here looking for pigeons. Needless to say, they didn't get very far.
> SO..........can you tell us about yourself? What type of loft, etc........
> I personally have sent birds to a couple of people in the past year, only to find out that they (for whatever reason) changed their mind and just turned the birds loose. A few of them showed back up here at home and are still here, but most of them were never heard from again.
> So, you can understand our concerns.


After reading this, makes me think about the birds I gave away recently, to a guy who's from NJ, I gave out about 12 birds and he told me that he has a loft or coop already but then when I ask him to show it on YouTube, he never reply to me anymore...So I dont know if I can trust another person or people to adopt of the bird/s and man Im telling you this is really disappointing, cant stop thinking what really happen to my birds...Then after watching the video of people shooting in PA, I was thinking are those one of my pijs, I hope that that guy is not into this pigeon shooting...


----------



## Technobot (Oct 11, 2008)

Dog trainers? what would they want with pigeons?

It's allways a good idea if possible to check up on someone who adopts a pet from you, and to allways do a background check. my Mom once declined giving away a bunch of geese to someone because of the atrociously small backyard they had, which would also raise the question of "why do they want geese if they obviously can't keep them?"

I am willing to adopt or buy a Tamed Pigeon (preferrably young but im not picky) from someone who live close to Maroochydore QLD
So far, nobody has answered my topic and it's been up for a reasonable ammount of time, sufficive to say, i am moving to a house up north with a bigger backyard that i can place a roost in, in the meantime while moving out i can simply improvise.

sorry to hijack the topic at the end but i would like my own answers too. hmm.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> After reading this, makes me think about the birds I gave away recently, to a guy who's from NJ, I gave out about 12 birds and he told me that he has a loft or coop already but then when I ask him to show it on YouTube, he never reply to me anymore...So I dont know if I can trust another person or people to adopt of the bird/s and man Im telling you this is really disappointing, cant stop thinking what really happen to my birds...Then after watching the video of people shooting in PA, I was thinking are those one of my pijs, I hope that that guy is not into this pigeon shooting...



I never adopt out any of our pigeons without a solid reference that can be verified. To me its the least I can do for the pij's that live here.


----------

